# Door Mirror Caps



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Has anyone removed the door mirror caps on their Mk3?

If so, do you have any pictures, tips or advice please.

Interrogating the parts diagram it looks like it's remove the glass; remove the mirror frame (one screw) and then remove the cap itself. At the moment I can't tell if the cap is secured with clips or further screws, nor is it obvious whether any other parts, like the indicator strip, would need to be removed.


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

I've done it but dont have any pics, is suprisingly easy.
Remove glass working from outside in, then there are only 2 screws to remove cap which pulls off nice and easy. Turned out to be a ten minte job.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thank you. That's both useful and encouraging.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Don't relax yourself too much...it's always easy to brake the mirror!! Ahaha
Are you planning to paint them?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ManuTT said:


> Don't relax yourself too much...it's always easy to brake the mirror!! Ahaha
> Are you planning to paint them?


I definitely will not be relaxed taking out the mirror - it will be a  or :x moment. 
Yes, colour change for the caps.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I won't remove the mirror, ever!!
so, I tried with the glossy film and now plastidip but matte black..next week maybe I'll but the glossy spray so it'll be like the paint!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Lewis4681 said:


> I've done it but don't have any pics, it's surprisingly easy.


All done now and it really was surprisingly easy and, as Lewis4681 describes, a 10 minute job!

Set mirrors to max 'in' so the outside edge has max clearance; wiggle fingers behind the mirror as far as possible and pull steadily and firmly and out it pops. Definitely a  moment.

I removed only the spade connectors at the outside point and let the mirror dangle. Undo the 2 screws (approx at red arrows). Move the cap forward, the outer edge will move easily but there's a clip on the inside bottom edge, see picture 4 posts down. The cap must be moved forward far enough to disengage the clip and then slightly inwards (towards the door) so that the clip is free from its groove. [Forward and inward movements are where the mirror is in its normal position]

*Before:*









*During:*

















*After:*


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

Nice write up and photos, I'm sure that will be of great assistance to others wanting to do this modification! Looks great, too.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ormandj said:


> Nice write up and photos, I'm sure that will be of great assistance to others wanting to do this modification! Looks great, too.


Thank you. I'm pleased with how it turned out.

I've added another picture to give a better understanding of how the cap is attached. This may help others; in the same way that the words from *Lewis4681* helped me.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Did you not fancy the carbon look Brittan? They still look well and would go nice with some dark wheels


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

An extra picture to show the inside of the LH cap. I've arrowed the clip on the bottom inside edge.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TerryCTR said:


> Did you not fancy the carbon look Brittan? They still look well and would go nice with some dark wheels


I did ask about the carbon caps. The RRP is £1418 . . . . . EACH 

Hence I quite like the simple gloss black look. 8)


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Ouch, bloody expensive that. I know there was a guy doing carbon copies for the beemers and the audis and they seemed decent quality from feedback but yeah I agree gloss back works with Ara blue 8)


----------



## Webarno (Dec 10, 2019)

brittan said:


> Lewis4681 said:
> 
> 
> > I've done it but don't have any pics, it's surprisingly easy.
> ...


Don't suppose you still have these pics at all?


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

This may be of help to you.


----------



## Webarno (Dec 10, 2019)

Jannerman said:


> This may be of help to you.


That is helpful, thank you


----------

